# Base size: old manitcore vs. Conversion



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

My old manticore has a small base. 40x40 I believe.
the NEW manticore is on a chariot size.
If i convert a manticore, should I continue with the size I have or the one from the new WoC manticore?

Thanks.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

You only mention that you will be converting "a manticore" not wether it will be an old or new one.

Since you have an old one I'll assume you meant that.

Its actually a 50mm base and I would leave it on that. Its the base it originally came with.

However, its mostly personal preference - as long as you apply some common sense, use whatever size base you like.

I too have an old manticore - converted only minimally with balrog wings instead of the old dragon type wings, and I think he looks fine on his 50mm base.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

hank323 said:


> I used "40k Manticore Conversions" as my search.


The OP is talking about the WFB Manticore - Dark Elf monster mount or Storm of Chaos Monster versions, not the IG Manticore - it doesn't come with any base anyway mate.:biggrin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

hank323 said:


> The first place I'd tell you to look would be the Tread-head thread here on warseer. I know in the last few days there were a couple there. The 2nd thing I would tell you is try Google. I found at least 9 different conversions between the first page of results and the first page of Images. I used "40k Manticore Conversions" as my search. Finally if you made this far, I did mine (link in sig) using the turret from Old Crow Models because I didn't want to pay the FW price.
> __________________


what makes this post even more weird hank is the thread you started not 1 minute before posting this reply:shok:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=100940


----------

